# wifi card not found - macbook pro 2009

## james4java

I've installed Gentoo onto my aging MBP (5,5). Everything works fine except bluetooth and wifi.

Wifi:

The card is a broadcom 4322 card and is just not found!

Here's the ifconfig -a

```
$ ifconfig -a

bond0: flags=5122<BROADCAST,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether b6:3c:b2:7d:22:88  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp0s10: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:25:4b:d6:9d:52  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

and lspci -nn (the line that matters)

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
```

When I boot up with sabayon live, it finds the card and I can connect to internet!

sabayon ifconfig -a

```
bond0: flags=5122<BROADCAST,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether b6:3c:b2:7d:22:88  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp0s10: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:25:4b:d6:9d:52  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 12:bf:93:50:71:2b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

and lspci -nn

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Apple Inc. AirPort Extreme

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: ssb
```

I'm fairly familar with Linux, new to Gentoo, and I've not had this problem before!

I've installed (emerged) broadcon_sta

modprobe -r b43 & legacy

modprobe wl

with no effect

Grateful for help to get this up and running

Thank you

----------

## josephg

i don't have gentoo on MBP, but i'm guessing you probably need to look at your kernel config and/or linux firmware.

----------

## Hu

james4java: that output says the Sabayon CD used the kernel module ssb.  That driver is controlled by CONFIG_SSB.  Have you also enabled that driver in your custom kernel?  Is it loaded?  What, if anything, was printed to dmesg when that driver initialized?  If you are unsure, pastebin your kernel configuration and the output of dmesg.

----------

## m_p_w

try this

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1085444.html

----------

